

What Tarsnap uses - cperciva
http://weusethat.com/tarsnap/

======
daniel_levine
The best part of We Use That is the opportunity to find out what some of my
favorite companies use and Tarsnap is at the top of that list. The smartest
people I know are all huge fans and so am I. Very cool for me!

